# Какой вред от длительной ходьбы?



## 2kold2 (17 Фев 2016)

Есть ли вред от длительной ходьбы, например по 6 часов в день? И если есть, то какой?

Работаю программистом и хочу свою сидячее положение изменить на такое 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Вот тут и возник вопрос, не будет ли по 6 часов в день ходить вреднее чем сидеть 
Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Фев 2016)

По 6 часов ежедневно ходят профессиональные спортсмены, занимающиеся спортивной ходьбой, которые мечтают стать чемпионами Европы, мира, Олимпийских игр, победителями различных этапов Гран-при с высоким призовым фондом. Ничем иным они не занимаются.
Обыкновенному человеку терять столько времени на ходьбу глупо, потому что пользы для здоровья от столь продолжительных занятий нет, а вот переутомление со всеми вытекающими последствиями получить легко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2016)

А почему нет.
Будем думать, что это почтальон.


----------



## 2kold2 (17 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Будем думать, что это почтальон.



Вот вот.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2016)

Я не против.


----------



## 2kold2 (25 Фев 2016)

А вообще такая длительная хотьба как влияет на позвоночник ? Плохо или хорошо? Или как )) ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2016)

Все разумное - хорошо. Тут важнее как Вы будете наращивать нагрузки. Но однозначно лучше тяжестей!


----------



## Katrin (10 Апр 2016)

На мой взгляд, одна из основных опасностей, которая может быть связана с ходьбой, это нагрузка на коленный сустав. Конечно, я не врач и могу ошибаться


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Апр 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> На мой взгляд, одна из основных опасностей, которая может быть связана с ходьбой, это нагрузка на коленный сустав. Конечно, я не врач и могу ошибаться


Вы ошибаетесь!


----------



## Katrin (23 Апр 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, покритикуйте, пожалуйста, мою мысль

*Владимир Воротынцев,* в свое время читала о том, что из-за интенсивной ходьбы, уменьшается количество коленной жидкости, что приводит к проблемам с ногами


----------

